

IPad: Overhyped Flop or a case of Great Design Thinking? - bjelkeman-again
http://emergentbydesign.com/2010/02/01/699/

======
bjelkeman-again
This summary of quite a lot of discussions is to me closest to what I am
thinking about the iPad launch.

